# Camping in Black Forrest Region Germany



## mp1 (May 13, 2007)

We are planning a family Holiday in the Black Forrest Region in Germany next summer. We are looking for camp sites with swimming pools and entertainment for kids, finding it hard to find any on the net. Would anyone know of any suitable sites in that region or close by.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

mp1 said:


> We are planning a family Holiday in the Black Forrest Region in Germany next summer. We are looking for camp sites with swimming pools and entertainment for kids, finding it hard to find any on the net. Would anyone know of any suitable sites in that region or close by.


Hi MP1

Swimming pools and entertainment for the kids are not usually the in thing on campsites in the Black Forest.  They are usually very quiet after 21.00hrs. 8O

I can recommend Lake Titisee, Camping Bankenhof http://www.bankenhof.de/index.html It's a good many years since we stayed there but I don't think it will have changed much.

We had a drive round the lake two years ago but did not stay overnight.

There's plenty to do in the area if you are into outdoor activities, if not you might have a problem.

I hope this helps.

Don


----------



## Saxonman (Aug 23, 2007)

You might care to caste your optics over this one. Though it's big and I'm told is very crowded in high season. For us it's been a winter/Christmas visit for a number of years.

http://www.freizeitcenter-oberrhein.de/gb_index.htm

Bob

I'm improving, I've had only one senior moment this year!
What if it did start on January 1st?


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

>This one< should be just what you're looking for. I have stayed there and can thoroughly recommend it.

peedee


----------



## 112624 (May 26, 2008)

Here is the link for the Germany Tours. You can wade through the site to see if the boat tour prices are in there, or contact them.


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

There's a municipal site at Bad Liebenzell.

Huge pool.

We stayed there years ago on a Eurocamp holiday. "Find the true Blackforest Gateau".

It turned out to be quite different to the UK one.


----------



## DavidRon (May 1, 2005)

We stayed>> Here.<< It's a site on the shores of a lake, with a swimming pool & restaurant. Very friendly English speaking owner, made us coffee while booking us in. Walk through the woods to the town of Titissee, great eating places.


----------

